# MSI Gaming Notebooks Available with Amazon India!



## rhyansy (Jan 20, 2015)

Great news everyone! MSI Gaming Notebooks are now available with Amazon India! (Online Shopping: Shop Online for Mobiles, Laptops, Cameras, Books, Watches, Apparel, Shoes and More - Amazon.in)

Ultimation is Evolving!
MSI “GT72 Dominator” Gaming Notebooks, exclusively with Amazon India

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10398668_900603399950432_2286134954929714466_n.jpg?oh=05e6589d63616e8c464b330bcd0e897c&oe=5526FA0A&__gda__=1429011772_fa8382998ff90abfc9e4bc6591823487

MSI, the leading gaming computer innovator and manufacturer, unveils the latest “GT72 Dominator, the new landscape in mobile gaming notebooks exclusively with Amazon India. With brush metal and aesthetics lines inspired by matte black racing super cars, the new GT72 Dominator gaming notebooks is designed to be overwhelming dominator of the cyber world. Armed with the Intel Core i7 processor and NVIDIA’s latest launched GeForce GTX970M discrete graphics, it is believed that the new GT72 Dominator will be continuously taking the performance leadership in the market.

The premium laptops will be exclusively available from January 20th onwards and will be priced starting at Rs. 169,900. MSI gaming notebooks are distributed to India through the MSI official distributor, Acro Engineering.

About Amazon India:
Amazon.in is operated by Amazon Seller Services Private Ltd, an affiliate of Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN). Amazon.com, Inc. is a Fortune 500 company based in Seattle that opened on the World Wide Web in July 1995; and today offers Earth’s Biggest Selection. In Feb 2012, Amazon Seller Services made its foray into the Indian market with the launch of Junglee.com, enabling retailers in India to advertise their products for free to millions of Indian shoppers and drive targeted traffic to their stores.

About MSI:
As a world leading gaming brand, MSI Notebook’s goal is to become the most trusted name in gaming and e-sport. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, the pursuit of excellence, and technological innovation as we have continued to raise the bar for ourselves and have accomplished a great deal of pioneering work in the industry. If you need more product information, please visit MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more and join us on Facebook now: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Phew one hell of a costly laptop.


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2015)

MSI on this one.
MSI:Flipkart. I am leaving you. I don't love you anymore. I am marrying Amazon.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

seamon said:


> MSI on this one.
> MSI:Flipkart. I am leaving you. I don't love you anymore. I am marrying Amazon.



Lol man you are surely getting high sometimes


----------



## rhyansy (Jan 23, 2015)

seamon said:


> MSI on this one.
> MSI:Flipkart. I am leaving you. I don't love you anymore. I am marrying Amazon.



hahaha! actually, we had an easier time co-working with Amazon pips! another tidbit: we're soon to open our first MSI brand shop in Delhi!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

That's cool my cousin is eyeing for a MSI laptop for the longest of time but he was not able to make the decision coz he hasn't seen the laptop in person now he can see and buying and make my life easier.


----------



## rhyansy (Jan 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That's cool my cousin is eyeing for a MSI laptop for the longest of time but he was not able to make the decision coz he hasn't seen the laptop in person now he can see and buying and make my life easier.



Yes, we're moving a bit slow but that's life! Stay tuned to our updates!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> Yes, we're moving a bit slow but that's life! Stay tuned to our updates!



Surely.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], why?? why?? why??

170k for the starting price.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], why?? why?? why??
> 
> 170k for the starting price.



They are just establishing like a premium brand only and not for the mainstream consumer.


----------



## 1manshow (Jan 28, 2015)

^^ Yes, trying to go Apple way, but very few succeed in following that trend!


----------



## rhyansy (Jan 28, 2015)

1manshow said:


> ^^ Yes, trying to go Apple way, but very few succeed in following that trend!



If you look at the competition in mainstream, there's Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc...MSI went this path before and failed.

Our re-launching is focused only in the high end gaming segment, which up to date has been a right strategy for MSI worldwide. We might not be able to cater to all types of people this way, but we strive our best to offer the best gaming laptop out there.

MSI GT72 is positioned higher than GS60/GE60/GP60, this is a way to complete our full range of gaming laptop offerings for every gamer budget. We might be priced higher if looking at solely specs with our competitors, but this is because we commit on quality.

If anyone is interested to know more about our gaming features, feel free to reach me here or drop by our official Facebook MSI India Notebook page.


----------



## 1manshow (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for clearing it up rhyansy. Appreciate it.


----------

